

264 SPAM hosts on Google's own CIDR range - jebblue
http://www.tcpiputils.com/browse/ip-address/209.85.128.0-209.85.255.255

======
jebblue
It's bad when a major ISP like Time Warner has spammy servers and my email
server has to reject email from even my own family members. It's really bad
when email from professionals using their Gmail address gets rejected by my
server because Google's own servers are spamming as listed by SORBS.

